# Learn to build CM9



## Orasion (Jan 4, 2012)

No, I wont be the one sharing a HOWTO here.
I will be the one asking question.

So, I follow this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18697-cyanogenmod-9-unofficialbeta-424/page__st__1080#entry778683 which will lead me to this http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html. I follow every direction to setup my build environment, downloading dependencies with no error. Finally I reach this step http://source.android.com/source/building.html and followed it to insert "lunch" command then "make otapackage -j8" then it gives me this error.

I pastebin it because its too long -> http://pastebin.com/fJjMviaP

Anybody have an idea?

My Rig : AMD Quad Core A6, 8 GB RAM, 50 GB partition for Linux Mint 12 64-bit.


----------

